# "Green Acres"....



## keyman512us (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey all...

I wanted to get some opinions as to the ever challenging "Where do we go from here" dilema/debate...and what ideas might come of it...Hence the the thread title "Green Acres" as I decided to coin it. 

I'll get to the "Why am I asking" later on(stay tuned)...but for now, Honestly, "Where do we go from here"??? Asking this question in the past has brought us "mixed results so to speak". Of past 'noteworthy ideas'...From "rails to trails"(re-using abandoned 'rail beds' for biking,hiking and walkways probably the greatest example of community efforts). To something of very little collective benefit: Car pool lanes (great concept...but just doesn't cut it IMHO, just look at CA).

For now, could we stay focused on the TRANSPORTATION aspect of this subject (Please try to anyway...lol)

While a "bike trail" may not necessarily be considered a 'transportaion artery'...it is a 'public benefit' would you agree???

The US Interstate system had to start somewhere...now look at how integral a part of everyday life it is. It changed our daily life and allowed people to 'move out of the city...and into the 'burbs'.

Mass Transit??? Works great in NYC, Boston, Chicago....others have tried to copy with mixed results. Again...where do we go from here???

What about the "small cities"??? Examples of "What I'm getting at" might be found in the Pacific Northwest (LEV's for example) or retirement comunities of Florida or the southwest with "Golf cart villages"...

Do you think LEV's have a chance of becoming a viable part of our everyday life??? Most Americans own two (or more) cars...and most new houses are being built with three or more garages'.

Why not hav a LEV in the garage too??? Electric or hybrid??? For those "short trips"???

Perhaps even a "community pooling" system for them??? Do you think this country should at least "check it out" by doing a "test city or two"??? By that I mean...survey cities with the potential infrastructure needed to support it...almost already in place.

As a potential homeowner (i.e. everybody needs a place to live) would you consider (for any number of reasons) living in a "community setting"(large but spacious thoughtfully designed) where even though your neighbors are close you still get to keep some distance(I'll provide examples later).

I'll get more specific...but the question for now is this: "Can it work...and is it a good idea that should be looked into???" 

Gonna call it "The LEVway...a city within a city RR fashion"(stay tuned)


----------



## restorer (Jul 14, 2007)

Don't sell mass transit short for smaller cities. Salt Lake has a light rail serving  the Metro area and is soon to have a Commuter rail service for 80 miles of cities and buses to supplement.  The ridership has way exceeded expectation and several additional lines are planned and in process of being built. These are done on old rail right of ways bought by the transit authority. 

There are other successful projects such as Portland, Oregon. Others can speak to them. 

You stumped me with the LEV (low emission vehicle) references, although I knew what you meant, generally. They are still individually operated vehicles, I think the mass transit systems are a much better alternative where movement of large numbers are concerned. Best scenario is to live work and shop in the same area. I don't like the planned community concept, but do like the mixed use development concepts.


----------



## colsmith (Jul 15, 2007)

Don't sell bikes short as transportation.  People in the U.S. range towards the lazy/overweight side, but the bike is still the number one vehicle used for transportation on this planet.  Bikes were THE form of transport for Chinese people until the past decade when all of a sudden they are getting cars and trucks.  Bikes are a major form of transportation in many parts of Europe.   Amsterdam has more bikes than cars.  I have friends who live there, run a restaurant, and don't have any vehicle besides bikes.  It can work, they have bike lanes everywhere.  If a road isn't big enough for two way car traffic and a bike lane, they make it a one-way road with a bike lane.  Stockholm is also full of bike lanes, less bikes than Amsterdam, but still a lot, so it isn't like you can't do it in cold places.

As for mass transit, I think we have the least available of any country I have been to (30+)  Even in a poor country like Ecuador you can stand along any major road and a vehicle will come and pick you up and take you someplace.  Where I live now there is NO option aside from having cars or hitchhiking.  And I don't live way out yonder,  I am about 18 miles from downtown Milwaukee, 16 from downtown Racine.  There is a place 5 miles away where I could catch a bus to Milwaukee twice a day.  I do have a hybrid 50+ MPG vehicle (Honda Insight) as well as the Ford Ranger which is currently full of free firewood . . .


----------



## keyman512us (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm not selling anything short nor do I intend to. (2 replies, 32 views) so far I'm just trying to get a feel for different opinions for a matter 'locally'. (stay tuned folks)


----------

